# When do cops ask the F.B.I. in?



## bethrjacobs (Oct 5, 2009)

I’ve been vaguely fallowing a case involving Mass., N.H., and Maine rape and murder and I will add either taking a dead body over state lines (That one has killed and probably raped…) or outright kidnapping. I understand that in a possibly related case the F.B.I was invited in but not in this one.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

bethrjacobs said:


> I've been vaguely fallowing a case involving Mass., N.H., and Maine rape and murder and I will add either taking a dead body over state lines (That one has killed and probably raped&#8230 or outright kidnapping. I understand that in a possibly related case the F.B.I was invited in but not in this one.


Listen.. You should treat the FBI like a mushroom. Feed em shit and keep em in the dark...


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

bethrjacobs said:


> I've been vaguely fallowing a case involving Mass., N.H., and Maine rape and murder and I will add either taking a dead body over state lines (That one has killed and probably raped&#8230 or outright kidnapping. I understand that in a possibly related case the F.B.I was invited in but not in this one.


There's a reason the ATF, DEA, and the US Marshall's say that FBI stands for an F-in Bunch of Idiots. Outside of a few specialized units, the majority of agents are nothing but desk jockeys. You can't hold a face to face conversation with them without them picking up the phone to have someone else make the decision for them.


----------



## mpr4601 (Mar 24, 2007)

94c said:


> There's a reason the ATF, DEA, and the US Marshall's say that FBI stands for an F-in Bunch of Idiots. Outside of a few specialized units, the majority of agents are nothing but desk jockeys. You can't hold a face to face conversation with them without them picking up the phone to have someone else make the decision for them.


:dito: What he said.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey Beth, why don't you enlighten us and tell us what case you are referring to........... I smell something fishy.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

bethrjacobs said:


> I've been vaguely fallowing a case involving Mass., N.H., and Maine rape and murder and I will add either taking a dead body over state lines (That one has killed and probably raped&#8230 or outright kidnapping. I understand that in a possibly related case the F.B.I was invited in but not in this one.


The FBI would be the ones to exercise jurisdiction over a federal crime, which with some occaisional exceptions can not be enforced by local law enforcement agencies. In the case you're following, it's possible that it's not a federal crime, they declined jurisdiction, or could be simply unaware of it. Beats me.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Well answered boys.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Irritates me that FBI gets bashed by alot of folks. I spent about three years with them full time on a Task Force. Not evry single agent is Connolly and H. Paul Rico. Most of them are are hard working and down-to-earth guys. To answer her question, it mostly depends on United States Attorney's office ast what the FBI will and will not be investigating. While interstate stuff does fall under the Federal jurisdiction, it isn't automatic that they will get involved. Truth is that due to the whole Bulger thing alot of local and state LE agencies still distrust the FBI. Ofcourse I am biased in their favor. I have made lots of friends and contacts there, and when I need help from them, I usually get it very quicly. One hand does wash the other, and even though I am not with the TF full time any more, my chief and I make my services available to them when needed.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

They are called in only when the case is unsolvable, and probably has supernatural or alien causes.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Scully!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

263FPD said:


> Irritates me that FBI gets bashed by alot of folks. I spent about three years with them full time on a Task Force. Not evry single agent is Connolly and H. Paul Rico. Most of them are are hard working and down-to-earth guys. To answer her question, it mostly depends on United States Attorney's office ast what the FBI will and will not be investigating. While interstate stuff does fall under the Federal jurisdiction, it isn't automatic that they will get involved. Truth is that due to the whole Bulger thing alot of local and state LE agencies still distrust the FBI. Ofcourse I am biased in their favor. I have made lots of friends and contacts there, and when I need help from them, I usually get it very quicly. One hand does wash the other, and even though I am not with the TF full time any more, my chief and I make my services available to them when needed.


I agree that dealing with individual people as a whole is one thing, but dealing with the organization as a whole is something completely different.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

94c said:


> I agree that dealing with individual people as a whole is one thing, but dealing with the organization as a whole is something completely different.


No arguement. But the same goes for just about any organization.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

Inter agency bickering does no good. We have to keep the eye on the prize the brothers and sisters in blue are out to get bad guys. Doesn't matter it they are local state county or feds. I think everybody has a horror story about working with other depts. officers, there are knucleheads on every department. (most of them are bosses  ) most everyone I have come in contact has been a good joe.


----------



## bethrjacobs (Oct 5, 2009)

You know my grand father was a cop and a revered him and he almost died in the line of duty pushing a child out of the way of a car.And he called for back up when he needed it. A much loved man.

 And it's the rape and murders out of Worcester Mass. where one "body" was taken and dumped in Maine three days decomposed and the current suspect is being held with out bail for a rape and murder where the victim was left half dressed and tied to a tree .You'r all so smart figure it out it's been on this site and Nancy Grace.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

bethrjacobs said:


> You know my grand father was a cop and a revered him and he almost died in the line of duty pushing a child out of the way of a car.And he called for back up when he needed it. A much loved man.
> 
> And it's the rape and murders out of Worcester Mass. where one "body" was taken and dumped in Maine three days decomposed and the current suspect is being held with out bail for a rape and murder where the victim was left half dressed and tied to a tree .You'r all so smart figure it out it's been on this site and Nancy Grace.


So your grandfather pushed Nancy Grace out of the path of a moving car and saved her life. She later died and was found tied to a tree in Maine.

So who is that woman on TV?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> You know my grand father was a cop and a revered him and he almost died in the line of duty pushing a child out of the way of a car.And he called for back up when he needed it. A much loved man.
> 
> And it's the rape and murders out of Worcester Mass. where one "body" was taken and dumped in Maine three days decomposed and the current suspect is being held with out bail for a rape and murder where the victim was left half dressed and tied to a tree .You'r all so smart figure it out it's been on this site and Nancy Grace.












This post is much like this picture.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

bethrjacobs said:


> You know my grand father was a cop and a revered him and he almost died in the line of duty pushing a child out of the way of a car.And he called for back up when he needed it. A much loved man.
> 
> And it's the rape and murders out of Worcester Mass. where one "body" was taken and dumped in Maine three days decomposed and the current suspect is being held with out bail for a rape and murder where the victim was left half dressed and tied to a tree .You'r all so smart figure it out it's been on this site and Nancy Grace.


 Beth its time for you to sit back and take a deep breath.

In case you didn't notice this is a web site and we have NO CLUE WHO YOU ARE! You now go and give us information that would have helped with our first impression of you and then follow that with an extremely fresh statement.

No need for the fresh freshie!!!

People here are far easier to get along with and are far more helpful when you present your questions in an intelligent informative way.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Simply say the case your referring too. Example this case, here is a "media" if you call them that link.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

bethrjacobs said:


> .You'r*e* all so smart figure it out it's been on this site and Nancy Grace.


So smaht I fixed your spelling DOUCHEeeeeeeee.........B:










btw............. If Gil hadn't deleted all the old screennames I would be calling you out for being who I think you are. hmmmmmmm


----------



## bethrjacobs (Oct 5, 2009)

It's this one I was on vacation when one of the bodies was i.d.
.Thought the game format would interest such a smart crew as this.
*DNA match in '96 slaying - MassCops - Massachusetts Law ... *

Didn't mean no disrespect.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

263FPD said:


> No arguement. But the same goes for just about any organization.


True. But without the locals, these FBI task forces would be useless because they don't have a clue what's going on.

I just hate to hear about these FBI TASK FORCES when all along the FEDS are riding the coat tails of the locals.

It's the LOCALS doing all the work while the FBI lays there claim to fame.

Your not the only guy that has ever been involved in these so called TASK FORCES.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

FBI = Fuckup Basic Investigations. The FBI should just stick to chasing terrorists since they were part and parcel to implicating the federal profile law that screws anyone in a uniform who stops and questions any minority


----------

